# Lake Somerville record bluegill



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

9 year old Kelton Rozell with the new Lake Somerville record bluegill...15 oz.....Caught on a piece of weiner.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

WTG Kelton! Love catch'n those Bluegills!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice catch, Girl!


----------



## Sportnmslu (Jan 4, 2011)

Those perch are some sweet meat.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

That was a Great Job, Kelton. Sure wish I could break a record.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Outstanding Kelton !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool! Love those panfish.


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats to Kelton...Captain Wayne helped my grand son at the kid fish in May to get his junior lake record bue gill. It was just posted on Texas Parks & Wildlife's web yesterday. But records are meant to be broken.... Hats off to you Captain Wayne. Keep those kids fishing!!!!


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dmelcher said:


> Congrats to Kelton...Captain Wayne helped my grand son at the kid fish in May to get his junior lake record bue gill. It was just posted on Texas Parks & Wildlife's web yesterday. But records are meant to be broken.... Hats off to you Captain Wayne. Keep those kids fishing!!!!


 I remember that day well...This is the third junior angler record bluegill caught this year and two overall lake record bluegills have also been taken this year...This one is the junior and overall lake record and who knows, maybe we will see one that goes over a pound...I've been fishing Lake Somerville since it filled and I've never seen this many big bluegill taken in a single year....I love to see those kids fishing.


----------

